# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  اليوم  26 /2 عيد ميلاد شمس الغنية نجوى كرم

## عاشقة نجوى كرم

اليوم الخميس 26 /2 عيد ميلاد شمس الاغنية العربية نجوى كرم  


وبتمنى من اعضاء منتديات الحصن الكرام الدخول الى هذا 

الموضوع وتهنئة الست نجوى كرم 

كل عام والست نجوى بألف خير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2): 
مليح الي خبرتني

----------


## غسان

كل عام والست نجوى بألف خير

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_كل عام والست نجوى بألف خير_  





غسان كلك زوق وشكرا ليك 

والله فرحت من كل قلبي 

شكرا ليك غسان

----------


## محمد العزام

كم صار عمرها لنجوى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _كل عام والست نجوى بألف خير_  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> غسان كلك زوق وشكرا ليك 
> ...


يارب تظلي مبسوطة على طول  :Icon31:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كم صار عمرها لنجوى


لويش الاحراج  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 					 
> _لويش الاحراج_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_لويش الاحراج_ 


 يعني بنحب نطمن على نجوتنا 
الله يخليها ذخر للاغنية العربية يا رب  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يالله منيح

----------

